# Condensation!!



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I just made a new Canopy and now I have massive condensation!! I have air holes but still not enough and was wondering will installing fans just help a bit or will it actually eliminate it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think condensation is going to be present regardless of whether you have air holes or not. Is there any reason why you want to eliminate it?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah.. what is the problem with condensation inside the tank? Is there any concerns with electrical in your canopy?

The condensation will cut down on water loss due to evaporation. If this is a SW tank, that means less frequent water top offs, which is a good thing IMO


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh no because this is actually a reptile tank that has water only half way on the bottom and reptiles on the top and the glass is all fogged up lol So I was wondering if I should buy a fan from big als today or not..


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

And isn't the condensation bad for the wood over time?


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice just installed a fan today and it worked  perfect.. Still wondering about the condensation normally dmging a wooden canopy? I know you could just water proof paint it but I've seen none painted canopies and am now wondering what happens lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

water will always damage non coated wood eventually, but having the air movement keeping the moisture at bay helps.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

True but I just suck the air out.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you did it like that, wouldn't it have been better if you just leave it as an open top? Just curious ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Then where would the lights go? and if you're thinking hang on rim canopy or hang off ceiling then how would I seal the reptiles in? 

This way I get to seal the animals in plus lights, all in 1 combo just by adding a simple fan of which I might add made from a old cpu fan.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there are strip lights that just sits on the ledges (the coralife compact ones).

and you can get a plastic or metal mesh so you can cut it to fit the tank nicely.


----------

